# MTA New York City



## RailFanLNK (Feb 24, 2008)

I just went on to the MTA website but couldn't figure out where to get maps and timetables of the subways in NYC. I will be travelling there in June and would like to at least sit in my living room and study up on what I may or may not have to do. Will they mail you info?

Al


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 24, 2008)

Al, I seem to recall an MTA online store that sold souvenirs, apparel, maps, even a shower curtain with a subway system map. It doesn't seem to be there anymore, but I found this:

"You may also obtain a map by calling Customer Assistance at (718) 330-3322, 9 AM to 5 PM, weekdays."

So apparently they'll mail them. Hope this helps. You could also print a map from the MTA website:

NYC MTA Transit Subways


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2008)

Or drop me a PM/email with your address and I'll mail you a map Al.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 25, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> I just went on to the MTA website but couldn't figure out where to get maps and timetables of the subways in NYC. I will be travelling there in June and would like to at least sit in my living room and study up on what I may or may not have to do. Will they mail you info?
> Al


http://www.mta.info/mta/maps.htm

http://www.mta.info/nyct/service/subsch.htm


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 25, 2008)

So glad for the help! I'm really wanting a "big map" to take to my tattoo artist and have the NYC Transit Subway tattooed on my back in case I lose the map and I can take my shirt off and have my girlfriend and her two daughters figure out where the heck we gotta go! :lol: I like being different so this tattoo will be different! :lol: Thanks for all the help. It seemed like the website had SO much info that I just couldn't find the basic stuff of "we will send you a map" link.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 25, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> So glad for the help! I'm really wanting a "big map" to take to my tattoo artist and have the NYC Transit Subway tattooed on my back in case I lose the map and I can take my shirt off and have my girlfriend and her two daughters figure out where the heck we gotta go! :lol: I like being different so this tattoo will be different! :lol: Thanks for all the help. It seemed like the website had SO much info that I just couldn't find the basic stuff of "we will send you a map" link.



That would be one heck of a tattoo. You might need to use your whole body. LOL


----------

